# Preventative visit w/labs



## nperry (Sep 7, 2010)

A question has been asked of me and not sure which way is correct and would like some input on this one.  If a pt comes in for a preventative visit and has no new problems but has an ongoing condition, ex high cholesterol, and is managed by medication and pt has labs drawn, should the lab work diagnosis code be a preventative code or should it be coded with 272.0?  I would appreciate any input.  Nancy Perry, CPC


----------



## AmyLitterell (Sep 10, 2010)

I had this same situation come up today.  I found the rule in Section IV. Diagnostic Coding & reporting guidelines for outpatient services in my 2010 ICD 9-CM book.
This is what I used to code my labs
Section L: Patients receiveing diagnostic services only

"If routine testing is performed during the same encounter as a test to evaluate a sign, symptom, or diagnosis, it is appropriate to assign both the V code and the code describing the reason for the non-routine test"

There is a lot more information in Section L, but this is what I used to code labs done in a preventative visit.

I used V72.62 & then the dx as 2ndry

I hope this helps!


----------



## stormy (Aug 17, 2011)

*code v72.62*

I have been using this code( v72.62) for least 8 months and it is sucessful with HMO's and Commercial payers but it's always per payer as to what the rule is.

RJACKSON CPC


----------

